# Watery eyes while applying makeup



## Robbiebeths (May 19, 2008)

Hi again. I would be SO happy to hear from anyone on this. From the time I get started applying my eye primer, my eyes (especially ONE of them) wants to water up a storm, which of course makes it hard to get the makeup ON and hope it STAYS on. When I shopped for the first time at MAC a few weeks ago, a guy who helpd me said this is common and told me what to do, which I forgot, and now he doesn't work there and no one else seems to know. Have you guys encountered this or heard of it? I SURE hope it'll stop!! I try being very careful about applying and not getting stuff in my eye and all, and it's somewhat better than at first, but still happens too much for my liking. Again, ANY input from you all would be SOOOOOOO greatly appreciated!! Tell me this will END!!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 19, 2008)

I used to have this problem but it seem i was actually allergic to the liquid liner that i was using. i've since then used cream liners and pencils occasionally but i can't explain it any other way. It'll also happened when i use mascaras sometimes.


----------



## ticki (May 19, 2008)

maybe they're just in need of more moisture? have you tried putting in some eye drops a few minutes before you start your makeup?

also, products that contain talc are very hydrophilic and tend to draw the moisture out of your eyes. drying eyes = watery eyes as the body tries to compensate.


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2008)

That happened to me too. I just switched from using a liquid concealer to a paste-like concealer. Worked for me.


----------



## Darla (May 19, 2008)

i got that with liquid eyeliner in particular and the bottom of the eye. I thought it might be just from keeping your eye so wide open for an extended period of time


----------



## Ashley (May 19, 2008)

Maybe there is one particular product that is making your eyes water. Have you tried applying makeup without certain products? Maybe tomorrow, try applying it without the primer, then the next day, use the primer, but try without the liner...and you might find that there is something in particular that is making your eyes water.


----------



## Robbiebeths (May 19, 2008)

Aww, you guys are AWESOME!! Thanks tons and TONS for taking the time to answer and share your experiences!! It helps me SO much! I just don't get what's happening with me. When I wash my face at night, and then apply ALL the same kinds of foundational things and types of products it doesn't seem to happen (that I know of). It's after I've showered and then start getting ready. But, I wonder if it's got to do with the Bare Escentuals TALC based foundation like someone mentioned. I'm going to use a MK liquid foundation tomorrow and see if that helps. Other than that, I'm practically always using loose pigments that I wet with Visine, and maybe that's it too. I'll have to play around and see what happens, but as far as it may being the eyeliner, my eye (s) are watering WAYYYY before I get to that point. So, we'll see. But, it's good to know I'm not alone. Again, I DO remember the guy at MAC saying it's common AND what to do to help, but like I said, he's gone and no one else there could help!!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (May 20, 2008)

my eyes water like crazy when i use certain purple shadows! just try switching up the products your using and see if any of them work! watery eyes &amp; make up just don't mix



good luck!


----------



## Robbiebeths (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *s0damnbeautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my eyes water like crazy when i use certain purple shadows! just try switching up the products your using and see if any of them work! watery eyes &amp; make up just don't mix



good luck! Wow, look at how certain things turn on the water works!! Thanks for sharing your experience. I also wonder if anyone had their eyes water (for a time or forever) from just EVERYTHING about the makeup process/a sensitivity to the beginning stages of applying ANYTHING. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## deelishuss (Oct 22, 2008)

I have had the same thing happen to me, but I'm too stubborn to change my makeup so I basically make my eyes get used to it and now they don't water anymore


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you tried to press a finger to the corner of the eye /where the tear channel are) while you putting the product on?


----------



## coleenvin (Oct 23, 2008)

if you are having this problem, then the makeup should be really avoided. may be you are allergic some of the chemicals in it. so why play with the most delcate part of the body


----------



## JustDeana (Oct 23, 2008)

Some of Bare Escentuals products would make my eyes water. I pretty much quit using them. The mascara was the worst! Not sure way, but my eyes would tear up everytime





It took me a while to figure out how to put eyeliner on my waterline without my eyes watering. I learned that pulling my bottom eye lid down away from my eyeball, worked great.

I'm sensitive to cheap lipsticks, but that's about it, besides the Bare Escentual.

I hope you figure it out!


----------



## Robo Binary (Feb 9, 2013)

My theory is that is it from a deviated septum.  Allow me to explain, the tear duct drains into the sinuses, when the eye area is stimulated with a brush the eye will water and moreso if any of the makeup happens to get into the eye itself.  If you have a deviated septum your sinuses don't drain right and therefore the eye water sits in the eye and eventually fills up.  This theory would explain why it happens on one side more than the other.  Take notice artists as you may see that the nose on this same side may also water.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2013)

My eyes like to water when I yawn or if I hold my eye open for any period of time (such as curling lashes, putting on mascara, eyeliner, etc) so I've learned to just keep a couple of q-tips by me, and when my eye seems to start to water I gently hold the q-tip up to the inner and outer corner of my eye (where the white is) and slowly go closer to my eyeball until the q-tip soaks up the water. That way I don't have to rub my eye and my makeup doesn't smear from getting wet. It's one of the best ways to de-water your eyes (so to speak lol)  Hope this helps!


----------

